# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Τι να αποφευγουμε για τα πτηνά μας.

## alkisti

- μη δινετε στα πουλια σας φαρμακα για ανθρωπους ή φαρμακα που συνιστωνται για αλλο ζωο εκτος και αν σας το πει ο πτηνιατρος σας 
- μην δινετε στο πουλι σας φαρμακα τα οποια σας προτεινε καποιος φιλος ή υπαλληλος καταστηματος ή γιατρος για ανθρωπους 
- μην δινεται στα πουλια σας αλκοολουχα υγρα ή καθαρτικα 
- μην επαλειφετε το πουλι σας με λαδια ή αλοιφες που δεν σας συστησε  ο πτηνιατρος σας 
- μην κανετε λουτρο σε ενα αρρωστο πουλι .

πηγη , βιβλιο: Το κοκατιλ
julie rach

----------

